# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] iphone 3gs κολληση smd

## g.general07

Μου φυγε ενα smd σε αυτο το κινητο ,το συγκεκριμενο εξαρτημα ειναι ενα πηνιο το οποιο το βρηκα ,ωστοσο το προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω εγκειται στη κολληση .Προσπάθησα με κολλητηρι αλλα θελει πολυ ψηλη μύτη.Ετσι λοιπόν Παρηγγειλα ασημοκολλα.Πιστεύετε οτι θα παίξει κανονικά?

----------


## kostakis8329

Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς είναι η ασημόκολλα και αν κάνει για αυτή τη δουλειά, αλλα αφού δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις με το κολλητήρι τότε δοκίμασε με solder paste και θερμό αέρα για να έχεις σίγουρα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## qazwsx

Φιλε μου Γιωργο μην του βαλεις κολητηρι πανω αν δεν γνωριζεις θα χαλασεις την πλακετα.
οπως ειπε και ο φιλος Κωστας θελει θερμο αερα και solder paste για να γινει σωστη δουλεια...
αν δεν εχεις πηγαινε το σε εναν ηλετρονικο ενα λεπτο θα κανει να στο κοληση..

----------


## g.general07

εχω heat gun ρυθμιζόμενο 1800w ,αυτη εδω κάνει http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-50g-BEST...item27c90d58fa ? επισης στους ποσους βαθμους να χτυπησω?..Παντως οσον αφορα το κολητηρι το χα βαλει στους 280c Και ειχα βαλει και flux της amtec ετσι η πλακετα δεν επαθε τιποτα (εχω κολησει connectora κατα αυτο το τροπο, απλα το συγκεκριμενο εξαρτημα ειναι πολυ μικρο για το δικο μου χερι που τρεμει λες και εχω parkison :P )..αναμενω τις απαντησεις σας και παλι ,σας χιλιοευχαριστω!

----------


## leosedf

Δώστου άφοβα όση ώρα θέλεις.

----------


## JOUN

^^ Ωραιος..

----------


## johnnyb

Θες και βοηθο οταν χτυπας με το heat gun θελει και λιγο ματσακονι για να κατσει σωστα στην πλακετα

----------


## g.general07

Παιδες χωρις πλακα ,θα προστατεψω τα γυρω smd με kapton tape και θα βαλω το πιστολι απο πανω .απο.οτι ειδα γυρω στο μισο λεπτο(γινεται η κολληση) στους 300 βαθμους ..καθε συμβουλη ευπροσδεκτη

----------


## JOUN

> ..καθε συμβουλη ευπροσδεκτη


Συμβουλη:ΜΗΝ το κανεις με πιστολι..Στην καλυτερη δεν θα κανεις τιποτα,στην χειροτερη θα τα λιωσεις ολα..

----------


## leosedf

Ε μη μου το χαλάτε ρε.
Καημό το χω.

----------

qazwsx (10-07-14)

----------


## g.general07

Οκ τοτε θα μου φερει ενας φιλος κολλητηρι με πολυ λεπτη μυτη και solder paste και θα τη κανω ετσι τη δουλεια..τωρα που το βλεπω εχεις απολυτο δικιο η κεφαλη του heat gun ειναι τεραστια πιανει τη μιση πλακετα..σε ευχαριστω JOUN :Smile:

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Οκ τοτε θα μου φερει ενας φιλος κολλητηρι με πολυ λεπτη μυτη και solder paste και θα τη κανω ετσι τη δουλεια..τωρα που το βλεπω εχεις απολυτο δικιο η κεφαλη του heat gun ειναι τεραστια πιανει τη μιση πλακετα..σε ευχαριστω JOUN


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUa...iomR0AROCRuGRw
σου στελνω αυτο το καναλι στο youtube. τον παρακολουθω καιρο. το παλικαρακι ειναι μαγος. Δεν θα διορθωσω ποτε κινητο μαλλον δε πιανουν τα χερια μου αλλα τα βλεπω σα να βλεπω μαγκαιβερ οποιος τον προλαβε :Wink: 
Θα σε βοηθησει πολύ στην αλλαγη που θες να κανεις ψαξε γενικα τα βιντεο του.

----------


## leosedf

Ωραία μυτόγκα έχει ο τύπος.. :Lol: 

Σαν ανάποδο μπουγατσομάχαιρο.

----------


## nyannaco

> Σαν ανάποδο μπουγατσομάχαιρο.


Μόνο Σαλονικιός θα μπορούσε να το κάνει αυτό το σχόλιο  :Lol:

----------


## g.general07

update ... το smd κολληθηκε με ασημοκολλα και τελικα λειτουργει για καλη μου τυχη

----------


## windmill82

Γιωργο τι ειναι η ασημοκολλα?

----------


## g.general07

> Γιωργο τι ειναι η ασημοκολλα?


 μια αγωγιμη κολλα ,ειναι πανακριβη πληρωσα 10ευρω  εν πολυ μικρο φυσιγγιο.ωστοσο κανει απιστευτη δουλεια .δε θελει κολλητηρι ,την αφηνεις και στεγνωνει μονη της ,θελει βεβαια κανενα 4ωρο

----------


## windmill82

Θα μπορουσες να ποσταρεις κανα λινκ να την μαθουμε και να την δοκιμασουμε? Δεν την εχω καθολου υποψιν...

----------


## leosedf

http://www.smartkit.gr/electrolube-scp03b.html
http://www.kalogiannis.gr/show.php?P...8716eX1114s60i
http://www.wap5.gr/product_info.php?...oducts_id=7578
http://www.zorzosae.gr/index.php?tar...oduct_id=29847
http://www.kalogiannis.gr/show.php?P...Sw8876W0X0122s

Μπογιά ίσως. Με ένα καλό τράνταγμα έφυγες.

Έχω ένα μπουκάλι μέσα, με τον καιρό φεύγει η κόλλα και μένει η σκόνη η οποία ίσως φύγει. (ανάλογα με το περιβάλλον που χρησιμοποιείται.)

----------

windmill82 (17-07-14)

----------


## g.general07

> http://www.smartkit.gr/electrolube-scp03b.html
> http://www.kalogiannis.gr/show.php?P...8716eX1114s60i
> http://www.wap5.gr/product_info.php?...oducts_id=7578
> http://www.zorzosae.gr/index.php?tar...oduct_id=29847
> http://www.kalogiannis.gr/show.php?P...Sw8876W0X0122s
> 
> Μπογιά ίσως. Με ένα καλό τράνταγμα έφυγες.
> 
> Έχω ένα μπουκάλι μέσα, με τον καιρό φεύγει η κόλλα και μένει η σκόνη η οποία ίσως φύγει. (ανάλογα με το περιβάλλον που χρησιμοποιείται.)


 ωχ μου κανες τη καρδια περιβολι και αμα φυγει πως θα καθαρισω τη πλακετα ?ουτε με ισοπροπυλικη δε φευγει αμα αυτη ξεραθει..τεσπα ελπιζω να σταθω τυχερος

----------


## johnnyb

http://www.kalogiannis.gr/show.php?P...Sw8876W0X0122s

Πωπω υπαρχει ακομη αυτο? Το χρησιμοποιουσε ο πατερας μου στο αμαξι  το 1986  :Blink:

----------


## leosedf

Ε για αμάξια είναι. Εγώ το έχω καμιά δεκαετία.

----------

